# Casio RadioControlled WVA-430TDE-1A2VER



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

*Casio RadioControlled WVA-430TDE-1A2VER
*thanks to 'Gottlieb' 
titanium/plastic, solar, wave ceptor... nice watch... ;-)














































*more pics here - **Casio RadioControlled WVA-430TDE-1A2VER 
*


----------



## Tsar Bomba (Apr 14, 2010)

Great shots!


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

thanks!


----------



## rodia77 (Feb 3, 2011)

kibi said:


> *Casio RadioControlled WVA-430TDE-1A2VER
> * titanium/plastic, solar, wave ceptor... nice watch... ;-)


What's plastic there? The buttons or anything else?

(And yep, nice shots ).


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

buttons and segment of case


----------



## rodia77 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

short review here


----------

